# Turniptown snow scene



## AM1 (Jan 15, 2016)

my grandparents old home place last winter on Turniptown Road in Gilmer County.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2016)

Very cool shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks like a postcard shot.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 19, 2016)

beautiful, I love that area. I know exactly where turnip town road is.


----------



## carver (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 19, 2016)

awesome ...


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 8, 2016)

my dream home!


----------

